# Period only lasted one day?



## BubbleMa (Sep 24, 2007)

I'm not sure if this is the right place for this, feel free to move if needed.

My cycle is typically 32 days, and pretty regular. My period usually lasts about 3 days. However, this time it lasted one day. I started bleeding on the evening of the 8th (two days early), and by the next evening it was done. I'm not on any medication, not under extreme stress, not underweight, or extremely active.

What could be going on?


----------



## kittykat2481 (Nov 7, 2008)

I had a one day period once. Found out a couple of weeks later it was actually implantation bleeding. I'd test just to be sure.


----------



## BubbleMa (Sep 24, 2007)

Kat, did you have any other symptoms of pregnancy? I don't have any of the "typical" symptoms like nausea, sore breasts, frequent urination, etc.

I have had some other symptoms, but they can all be chalked up to other things. I've had a stuffy nose for about two weeks, but I also just started a new job at a daycare. I've been super tired, again...new job working with babies all day. My skin has never looked better, I'm glowing! But that could be the fact that I recently discovered coconut oil.

The one I can't really reconcile though is this sudden clumsiness/forgetfulness/absentmindedness. It's embarrassing! I'm pretty sure all my new co-workers think I'm a complete moron. I can never remember the code to get in the front door, can't see the bottle/diaper/paci I'm looking for when it's right in front of my face, I forget to write things down in "the book", I've left without my purse, etc. AND (worst of all) the other day I set off the alarm trying to take the trash out the wrong door. The one that clearly says, "Emergency door only. Alarm will sound". Yeah. That one. SO embarrassing. I cried a little bit as soon as I got outside where no one could see.  Ugh.

Anyway, I'm planning on testing this weekend. I'm trying not to get my hopes up too much, but an October baby would be so perfect!!


----------



## babyicex07 (Dec 22, 2011)

I have the same thing happening to me. I have a 28 day cycle but my period lasts three to four days Max and normally very heavy. I'm not on any birth control. Nd my husband and I feel if it happens it happens. Anyway. I've been pregnant before and I don't get any symptoms. I didn't know last time I was pregnant till three months It was crazy! Not to mention I never remember missing a period just that it got light. For the past three months my period has been light and this month four days before my expected period when I was using the bathroom I wiped and saw pink then it was gone. Then my " period" came a day early was extremely light and lasted one day.


----------

